# World of Warcraft lag issues, help needed



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello, since I had started playing WoW I have been experiencing lag spikes every 30 seconds or so that last for about 3-6 seconds. I was curious if this was just a WoW only problem so I tried playing counter strike and it was behaving the same way. I thought that this might have been caused by the fact that we have a wireless network. Four computers share the same DSL connection in my house, one of them being my computer downstairs and the other three upstairs. The router is located in my brothers room upstairs and he also playing WoW on a different account, he has told me that he experiences no lag. I tried searching for a solution and read that I should update the firmware to the router, I don't know if this will fix the problem since I have not done it yet. I was hoping to get a second opinion before I touched anything and any help in fixing this very very frustrating problem will be appreciated. 

P.S. 
I was not sure if this was supposed to be in the networking section or not so I put it here. If it should be in the networking section I apologize.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Are the lag spikes on regular intervals - 'like clockwork'? If it is, you might have a spyware problem.


----------



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes they occur at regular intervals. They usually happen every 20-30 seconds and last for a few seconds.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you might want to look into a possible spyware problem first.


----------



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok, I will do a full system scan with adaware and spybot s&d. If there is no change I guess I will be back soon  . Thanks for the help if it does work.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck. If it's just spyware, and you can remove it easy, you'll have saved some time.


----------



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like I'm back . I have done several scans and have found some spyware and had it all removed but I still cannot get rid of these lag spikes. I guess I should request this be moved to the networking forum since thats the only problem area still available?


----------



## svelay1983 (Dec 13, 2004)

Did you start getting this after the patch? I started having the same problem. After telling my roommate to leave he took the router and ever since I have the normal lag around 7pm or so, but the interval lags are gone. So I would say it is possibly a problem with the router. Hope it helps you figure it out.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Try using Ewido Anti-spyware in addition to your other anti-spyware programs.


----------



## SplatVincent (Aug 17, 2006)

Wireless networks do generate lagg, but not monotonous clock like lagg .Spiked.
I have never played WoW, but there are a few things i can think of.
U might want to restore ur system to an earlier date when there was no lagg, take backup before u restore.
If that dont work, something must be wrong with ur config(.cfg) file, which store ur settings like name and binds which u have set for keyboard and mouse buttons. example Space = jump...
So i recommend u copy ur brothers config and replace it with urs. but do take a backup of ur orignal config.
im think there must be console commands in WoW for fps(frames per second), Maxpackets, and rate (at which data transfers), and snaps if any.
Are u and ur brother able to get on the same server at the same time?
Do not run messangers and other chat programs, also exit xfire or AllSeeying Eye if u have em before playing. 
Also chk WoW forums and Websites for Lagg solutions. Im sure ull find a command list/bindlist/server cmds/audio cmds/ video cmds there.
Will post if i can think of more.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

To view your FPS in WoW press: CTRL+R

Intermittent lag is usually caused by data being accessed by the hard drive in the background, an obvious solution to this would be to reduce the amount of programs you have running. 

A clever idea would be to post a Hijackthis log into the security subforum and allow an expert to examine it.


----------



## cerberus59 (Aug 1, 2006)

i play world of warcraft too. You can have several problems : 
1.your pc is too old( how much ram do you have? 256mb or more?)
2.you are bugged post HJT and all the stuff the ppl mentioned here.
3.Your graphics card is out of date?


----------



## Seth13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Post you're computer specs, so we can get a better look at what could be causing the problems. When you say "lag", are you refering to an FPS drop? or is you're ping meter ingame skyrocketing and everyone around you is going crazy. A router may effect ping ingame, but not likely to control how you're FPS will act.


----------



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

It is not an fps problem. It is due to high ping and every 25-30 seconds everything just stops and I can't control my character. I also doubt this is being caused by adaware because I just recently had an expert examine my Hijackthis log in the security forum.


----------



## Seth13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Then try plugging into the modem or router through you're ethernet port. Is it still lagging?


----------



## Hiri (Aug 14, 2006)

When plugged into the router the lag is gone but now my brother lags when he plays WoW.


----------



## Cookiess (Sep 16, 2007)

Hiri said:


> Hello, since I had started playing WoW I have been experiencing lag spikes every 30 seconds or so that last for about 3-6 seconds. I was curious if this was just a WoW only problem so I tried playing counter strike and it was behaving the same way. I thought that this might have been caused by the fact that we have a wireless network. Four computers share the same DSL connection in my house, one of them being my computer downstairs and the other three upstairs. The router is located in my brothers room upstairs and he also playing WoW on a different account, he has told me that he experiences no lag. I tried searching for a solution and read that I should update the firmware to the router, I don't know if this will fix the problem since I have not done it yet. I was hoping to get a second opinion before I touched anything and any help in fixing this very very frustrating problem will be appreciated.
> 
> P.S.
> I was not sure if this was supposed to be in the networking section or not so I put it here. If it should be in the networking section I apologize.


OMG EXACTLY same problem as me and EXACTLY every 25-30 sec 5-6 sec lag spike and i also tryed counterstrike-Source downloading stuff no interrupts eater noting... this made me quit playing wow for 3 months network provider couldn't find anyting and i re installed Windows got new modem.... NOTING helped ;S i am totaly lost :|


----------



## inzain (Nov 13, 2007)

i had the same issue, and at one point i had alt tabbed out just as it happened and saw in the lower right corner, a message about my graphics driver, ntldr.... has reset, i went and rolled my vid drivers back a notch or 2 and it fixed them, iono if youll see this or if it even matters anymore but anyone else who does, theres yer fix.


----------

